# Does age make a difference?



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

My mare is going on 3 years old and my trainer is pushing me to show her this year and though it sounds fun I just don't think I'm ready. I haven't even owned her 2 months yet. She's my very first horse and I feel like I just want to enjoy her this year, keep her in training, and than next year give it a whirl. Will it make a diffenence in showing her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It can be helpful to get a horse used to trailering to and being ridden in new places. Showing is one way to do this, but you can accomplish the same thing by just hauling in to nearby arenas, going trail riding, etc. There's of course a difference in the atmosphere at a show, but I believe a horse will settle in better in a show environment if she's already used to going new places.

Your horse is still very young and new to you, and there shouldn't be a rush to get her showing right away. If you want to wait a year, then do so. In the end, she's your horse to enjoy and you get to decide what that means to you!


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> It can be helpful to get a horse used to trailering to and being ridden in new places. Showing is one way to do this, but you can accomplish the same thing by just hauling in to nearby arenas, going trail riding, etc. There's of course a difference in the atmosphere at a show, but I believe a horse will settle in better in a show environment if she's already used to going new places.
> 
> Your horse is still very young and new to you, and there shouldn't be a rush to get her showing right away. If you want to wait a year, then do so. In the end, she's your horse to enjoy and you get to decide what that means to you!


She trailers pretty good. Originally from Illinios, than brought to NY and switched from 2 different barns with no trailering problems. She's very calm and quiet for her age. I've been riding her in the arena when others are riding and she's still a bit scared, but getting better! I just feel like I need to get to know her more personally before getting on her in a new atmosphere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you don't want to show this year, then don't do it. 

If you force yourself to do something you don't want to do, it won't be fun. Your trainer should know that. You've got plenty of time to season your horse to showing.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that unless your trainer is pushing to enter her in a futurity type show age shouldn't matter. I could be wrong though, hopefully someone will chime in on that. 

If you are uncomfortable with showing for any reason you shouldn't do it. For most of us horses are a fun hobby so doing anything with your horse that isn't fun begins to defeat the reason you spend your time and money at the barn. Waiting a year will not hurt you or your horse and your trainer should respect your decision. Has your trainer given a reason to push so hard to show this year?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It sounds like you're having a many problems with your trainer...
If you're not ready to show/don't want to, don't. It's too expensive and too time consuming to only be kind of interested in doing it.

As far as age, Verona hit it on the head. Bringing her to shows will help get her used to new environments, but you can do that anywhere--including trailering her to a show, but not actually competing.


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

Zexious said:


> It sounds like you're having a many problems with your trainer...
> If you're not ready to show/don't want to, don't. It's too expensive and too time consuming to only be kind of interested in doing it.
> 
> As far as age, Verona hit it on the head. Bringing her to shows will help get her used to new environments, but you can do that anywhere--including trailering her to a show, but not actually competing.


I am and it's hard because she's a friend and I think it makes it easier for her to walk on me and harder for me to leave and upset her. She's going threw a lot lately and I just don't feel right now is the best time to up and move HOWEVER I am looking into a new stable today and putting myself on their waiting list.  I do want to move my mare, just too much drama with my trainer, but as her friend also right now might make things worse. Hard to explain. Anyways my trainer doesn't plan on putting her in any special age class, but she swears my Envy can be a world champion in Hunt/Seat and I think she just wants to accomplish this ASAP. I knew going into this she'd be all over me on showing, she is a BIG show time girl and all gets all her clients big into showing. It's just not me so I'm gonna talk to her and let her know. If things go south as they did before I will know whether its time to move my horse or not.  You guys have been a great support group and place to come and vent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't let your trainer tell you you have to show. Because you don't, I know people that have never shown anywhere but at their home barn. Horses can benefit but they don't have to be shown other places


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't worry about it. If you don't want to show yet, then don't. Don't let your instructor push you into something you don't feel comfortable doing. My horse didn't attend her first show until she was 5, and she was fine. I then proceeded not to show her regularly for the next three years. When I joined a local riding club and participated in a show series when she was 8, we had no issues. With the right handling and training, most horses should adapt fairly quickly to the show scene at any age.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That can be a problem mixing business with friendship.

Personally, I think you are smart for waiting. Enjoy that nice horse and show if and when you are comfortable doing so.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

It would be awesome to take your youngster to the show, to get used to the atmosphere, ride in the warm pen etc....but not show. So you own the horse, your trainer doesn't....so you call the shots.


----------

